
Origin of the "img" Tag - doorbellguy
https://thehistoryoftheweb.com/the-origin-of-the-img-tag/
======
tannhaeuser
Using "img" is all the more surprising since the most common HTML elements
such as "p", "h1/h2/...", "body", "dl", etc. were already defined and commonly
used around 1986/87 in a vocabulary summarized in The SGML Handbook and
detailed in ISO TR 9573 - Techniques for using SGML. Following that
vocabulary/DTD, "fig" would've been more approriate, but then that old generic
SGML vocabulary didn't know anything about URLs.

